# What are the "must haves"?



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

I'm starting to enter "panic mode" as we are only a little over 3 weeks away from bringing our new baby home. We have been trying to do our puppy shopping a little here and there so that we weren't stuck buying everything all at once. I think I'm pretty good with toys, we have a number of different types of Kongs, squeaky stuffed animals (the "good" stuff), and a couple of nylabones. I also picked up a big adorable pink stuffed animal toy that we plan on getting mom's scent on so that she'll have that to snuggle with. What else do we need for toys?

I read the sticky about the 10 items to survive puppyhood so I now also have apple bitters and nature's remedy in my Amazon shopping cart. We are figuring out what we are going to do about a kennel/crate this week so that's taken care of. What do you all put in the kennel for a bed? Towels, blankets, a bed? We still need dog beds for our house that won't be inside the kennel/crate (I'm not sure our current dog, Murphy wants to share!) and a collar and leash. Any recommendations or favorite stores/brands for any of those? 

We bought a dog dish for her, it's metal and has a raised center (looks sort of like a bunt pan) so that she doesn't gulp her food down all at once. It was expensive but I think it's a good idea. Has anyone used one of these?

We have dog shampoo for our current dog, can we use that for the puppy or do we need puppy shampoo? Any particular type of brush for grooming? We have nail trimmers and I bought a toothbrush and paste so I can start getting her used to that.

What else do I need? What your "must haves" for a new puppy? I am recovering from surgery and I can't drive yet so I'm hoping whatever else we need I can order online.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Patience. Lots and lots of patience!!! Setting up a schedule helps a lot and sticking to it as much as possible (even on work days/non-work days) is the best thing!

For puppy shampoo, I LOVE Earthbath products and their puppy shampoo smells out of this world! I bought it to use on Ranger last summer when he was FAR past puppy stage. It suds up nicely and rinses out easily so puppy isn't tuck in the bath for too long. I also really like Earthbath's deodorizing spray for in between bath times. It doesn't 'cover' smells but actually neutralizes any funky odours. You can probably use what your adult dog is using so long as it's a gentle brand. If it's something like Hartz, I'd toss it and buy Earthbath to use on both of them.

I'm not sure if you're planning on buying a puppy kong, but I'd recommend getting a regular kong. Not only will it be safer with having an adult dog around, but that way you don't need to switch it in a few months when puppy's adult teeth come in and the puppy kong becomes a hazard. Scarlett's been using Ranger's XL red kong for her meals. I can put a whole meal of hers in there (1/2 cup) and let her scatter it around at meal times. When pup gets older, I'd recommend getting another one so you can keep one frozen in the freezer at all times for when you need a break!

I'm also using Ranger's old crate for Scarlett. These pups grow so fast! I put two boxes in it to make it smaller and now I'm down to one box. I have a fleece blanket over the box to hide the cardboard, a thick fleece blanket on the open side that's folded over on the edges (making a sort of bolster bed) and a lighter fleece blanket on top that Scarlett can scratch up to make a "nest". She goes in her crate during the day with all her favourite toys and a bully stick/empty marrow bone. During the day she can play or nap, whatever she wants so long as she's quiet. I also stuck a fleece rope toy through the door so she can play tug of war with it. At night, I take out the loud squeaky toys (otherwise she rolls onto them and wakes everyone up, including herself) and I take out the bully stick/marrow bone, too. Otherwise she gets too worked up at night and won't sleep.

For toys, a variety is best until you find out what your pup likes. It seems most puppies like big soft squishy toys for playing and napping on! I read somewhere that puppy toys should be soft enough that if you press your nail into it, you can indent the toy a little otherwise it's too hard. Not sure if that's true or not, but I try to stay away from the really hard toys. I've found with the last two foster pups that they prefer Ranger's "Big Boy Toys" instead of the more appropriate sized puppy toys that they came with. Squeaky toys are a hit or miss, depending on the pup. Ranger and Scarlett love them but my last foster hated them. 

One toy that's a huge hit right now is the jolly ball teaser ball. It's a bigger plastic ball with big holes and a smaller ball inside it. It's driving Scarlett nuts and keeps her occupied for an hour at a time! Kong wubbas are also a favourite due to their flappiness. 

Also, cheapie collars and leashes for now! You don't want to buy a fancy leather leash and have it destroyed by puppy teeth! (Ask me how I know.) I'd also probably hold off on getting a stuffed bed for outside the kennel right now, too. Stuffed beds seem to be a favourite for pups (and older dogs) to destroy. A real thick fleece blanket folded a few times should do the trick. 

Hope some of this helps...I'm still a newbie with the whole puppy thing so this is just based on some of my observations in the last month or two!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

plenty of paper towel and a couple of baby gates..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

*seconds the baby gates* <- We had one and I stole the other from my married sister for Jacks. If it keeps the little wandering feet in the same room as your ever watchful eyes, that's best. 

@puppy shampoos - I'd just use what you're using for the adult dog. I know this is heresy for a lot of people, but I think Jacks got only two baths before his adult coat came in.  

@dog beds - we were reminiscing about this when my mom pulled out a crate (an actual crate for storage) for the garbage last week. I remembered putting blankets and pillows in that crate to make a secure bed for our barely 6 week old Danny back when he came home. He never used it as he'd clamber out and go cuddling up with his big brother. 

When Jacks came along we already had enough dog beds (my mom made them for our old dogs when they couldn't climb up on the regular beds anymore - the beds at the store were not thick and cushiony enough). <- And now I'm thinking about it, I would say get a bed now and encourage your older dog to sleep on it. If it smells like the other dog and if the pup sees your older dog sleeping on it, sure bet he will use it.


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

Ranger said:


> Patience. Lots and lots of patience!!! Setting up a schedule helps a lot and sticking to it as much as possible (even on work days/non-work days) is the best thing!
> 
> For puppy shampoo, I LOVE Earthbath products and their puppy shampoo smells out of this world! I bought it to use on Ranger last summer when he was FAR past puppy stage. It suds up nicely and rinses out easily so puppy isn't tuck in the bath for too long. I also really like Earthbath's deodorizing spray for in between bath times. It doesn't 'cover' smells but actually neutralizes any funky odours. You can probably use what your adult dog is using so long as it's a gentle brand. If it's something like Hartz, I'd toss it and buy Earthbath to use on both of them.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the great tips, they are very helpful! I only purchased one puppy Kong and that was because it was on sale for under $3. Since it was so cheap, I don't mind if its only used for a month or two. The other ones I purchased are all large or xl.

Also great tip about the collar. I've been drooling over quite a few fancy expensive ones but didn't think about the chewing puppy part! We have a few sizes from when our current dog was a puppy so even though they are not pretty or girlie, I think they will be perfect for puppy teeth! 

Thanks again!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Value crate , has good prices, they ship real fast, also.


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> plenty of paper towel and a couple of baby gates..


We do have a couple of baby gates, I forgot to list that above. But paper towel is not something I thought of! Great idea! I'll send my husband out to Sam's Club to stock up!



Megora said:


> *seconds the baby gates* <- We had one and I stole the other from my married sister for Jacks. If it keeps the little wandering feet in the same room as your ever watchful eyes, that's best.
> 
> @puppy shampoos - I'd just use what you're using for the adult dog. I know this is heresy for a lot of people, but I think Jacks got only two baths before his adult coat came in.
> 
> ...


Our older dog, Murphy has a big fluffly, expensive bed (all from LL Bean!) on each floor of our house (3!) so he is certainly all set! He's our "first born" so he's very spoiled! : This was before we had kids so we had no problem spending a fortune on him, hence the 3 LL Bean beds. Now 2 kids later that is no longer the case, lol. We might splurge on one LL Bean bed (I LOVE their quality!) but like the idea of folded up blankets for her for now.

Thanks again to both of you!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

goldensrbest said:


> Value crate , has good prices, they ship real fast, also.


I have their website bookmarked (after searching the forums, I saw them mentioned before, I think by you actually!) so if our current kennel doesn't work out, I'll be ordering from them.

Thanks!


----------



## kmt (Jun 28, 2011)

First off, congrats on the new-member of your family! You are going to love your new addition!

The crate is the number one item I would have on hand. As for what you can put inside the crate- you can buy relatively inexpensive "crate liners." Sawyer has one and he loves it. I went with the Snoozzy crate liner. 

The type of brush I use is double sided- it has the soft bristles on one side, and the other side has the pin bristles. I also recently bough a furminator, which worked wonders when he was shedding his coat for the summer. That isn't a must have, but a definite item to put on the wish list for later. 

Other than that, you seem to be pretty well prepared! Good luck!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

my husband will glady clean upaccidents if he can wear some disposable non-latex gloves! If you or dh are sqeamish about cleaning up...then disposable gloves are a nice 'extra'.


----------



## Maize's Mommy (Jul 4, 2011)

I just wanted to say thanks for starting this thread! I was going to do something similar today as we only have 4 weeks before our puppy comes home


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

A clicker + small puppy training treats (or kibble). You can work on clicker training your puppy pretty much as soon as you get him, especially with potty training. There are some great books out there for clicker training too. I wish I had known more about the clicker when I got Flora.

And as Ranger said... patience!!!!!


----------



## bluefrogmama (May 31, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> A clicker + small puppy training treats (or kibble). You can work on clicker training your puppy pretty much as soon as you get him, especially with potty training. There are some great books out there for clicker training too. I wish I had known more about the clicker when I got Flora.
> 
> And as Ranger said... patience!!!!!


I've wondered about the clicker training. The place where we will be taking our pup for training offers regular and clicker training. I just can't decide which one I should do. I would love to get her involved in obedience shows at some point, does that make a difference which type of training we start her with?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't show obedience, but from personal pet training experience, Ranger has had no problem going from clicker to regular training. If I have the clicker, great. If not, then he'll still listen just as well.

I will say I noticed a huge upswing in Ranger's ability to learn after I did some target training with the clicker. It was like he "learned how to learn" from one session with the clicker and that lesson helped in every other thing I taught him. Instead of waiting for me to show him, he started using his mind to try to figure things out. It was a really neat process to see!

Oh yeah and TONS of paper towel. Don't skimp and get the cheap stuff; buy the good stuff! It is worth it...I'm grappling with some cheap walmart paper towel and it sucks. I'd give my left arm for some bounty or scott's!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes - plenty of paper towels and a cleaning product such as Nature's Miracle. You will go through it faster than you think!!

Beds - I agree with the advice to not get a fancy bed right now, as it may just get torn up. Try just a cozy blanket or something. My dog doesn't even like having a blanket in his crate due to the heat - if I put one in it winds up on one side of the crate and him on the other.

Collars/Leashes - Get a variety of sizes and get them cheap. Your puppy will grow much faster than you expect and you don't want to be running to the store every few weeks if you can help it. Go cheap with the leashes too. Since you have a small puppy, get a small, light leash instead of a normal sized one.

Obedience training - There may be specific things that you are expected to have for your class. Try asking what you need ahead of time so you can order it and save another trip.

Grooming - Have you thought about a toothpaste/toothbrush? Teeth cleaning is really important!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

bluefrogmama said:


> I've wondered about the clicker training. The place where we will be taking our pup for training offers regular and clicker training. I just can't decide which one I should do. I would love to get her involved in obedience shows at some point, does that make a difference which type of training we start her with?


We took a clicker class (obedience 1). The overall concept (click + treat, repeat to infinity to get dog to connect click with treat which turns into desired action + click/treat) wasn't something that worked for us, but there were some good things I learned from the class. 

If you want to get into obedience trials, go with a good training program with an instructor who wants to keep you in the system and get you thinking about competition training down the road.


----------

